# Minor Major



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Oslo String Quartet
Minor Major

Release Date August 18, 2017
Duration01:04:31
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateOctober, 2015 & December, 2015
Recording Location
Jan Church, Norway

3.5


----------

